# HELP!!!!!



## 18114 (Apr 28, 2006)

I am a 22 year old woman living with IBS since i was 14, i have never had sex and i never have a desire for sex(i am never aroused or horny)my b-f recently, for the first time touched my vagina and all i felt was very relaxed but no more.since then hes done it a few more times and i still feel nothin,i only feel relaxed. i am often thruout the day "wet"(my vagina is very moist, wet) i am confused by this because i find it annoying and i wonder if its normal...IS IT???(it sometimes gets to the point where my underwear gets soaked.) please answer that Q. also, when my b-f touches me, i get a heavier "wetness" down there and my clitoris comes out, but absolutely nothing happens, i am concerned, am i never gonna feel aroused or have an orgasm! please help me understand!!!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I would address your concerns to your gyne doc, maybe he/she might have some suggestions for you. Take care.


----------



## 18114 (Apr 28, 2006)

If im asking on the forums its because i am to embarassed to ask a Dr.and i have never been to a gyne.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

I think that due to your lack of experience, you don't really know what to expect from sexual touching/intercourse/whatever....The fact that you are getting wet, and your clitoris is getting erect means that you are getting aroused. That wouldn't happen if you were not enjoying it.Have you ever had an orgasm before at all? I know a lot of women think it's dirty... but you should try touching yourself and find out what you like... and what works best for you.It sounds like maybe you're into it, and you like it, but that your B/F isn't doing what it takes to make you orgasm. I don't think there's anything wrong with you... You just need to experiment more and find out what works the best to get you to orgasm. Many women need clitoral contact in addition to being touched inside to achieve orgasm. Don't be embarrassed to tell your boyfriend that you want him to try something different.... Everybody responds differently to different things. Good luck!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, some of us are just really unlucky and never get to orgasm. I've tried it all, no luck. It's not that I'm not aroused, 'cause I am, just I can't orgasm. So if it doesn't happen, don't feel bad, it's not wrong, it's just how it is for some people. All the wetness, that's normal. Very normal. Happens to the best of us. There's a bunch of books out there that can help you try to orgasm. I think one of the better ones (according to Sue of Talk Sex with Sue) is For Ourselves by Lonnie Barbeck. I've got it, I've read it.


----------

